# April 9th Charity Tournament 1000.00 Gauranteed



## jfuqua (Jan 7, 2011)

April 9th Little river marina                  * Guaranteed  1000.00 1st place prize *

Entry fee  100.00
Big Fish 10.00 (optional) 500.00 big fish 
Payback 1 in 8  
Lunch included
preregister now!!!!!!
Any questions please call Jonathan 404-925-7295
Email jfuqua@co.newton.ga.us for a flyer and entry form.

we will start check in at 430 the morning of and will accept applications then also but if there is a tie earliest wins...

This is a charity tournement to raise money for elderly assistance in our community(Wheelchair ramps, ECT...)

Thank You for reading this.  Jonathan Fuqua W.M. Lithonia Lodge #84 F&AM


----------



## jfuqua (Jan 16, 2011)

Please go ahead and email me so we can get folks preregistered so we can know how much food......  Also we will have free coffee the morning of.....


----------



## jfuqua (Jan 26, 2011)

Guaranteed 1000.00 1st place prize


----------



## jfuqua (Feb 7, 2011)

I have entry forms i can email you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuqua (Feb 19, 2011)

Right now only 1 team is gonna win the money!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfuqua (Mar 3, 2011)

Gonna be a big turnout dont miss the fun!!!!!!


----------



## jfuqua (Mar 9, 2011)

We need some help GON world!!!!!!!


----------



## backchair1 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Everyone come fish!*

Hey, great cause, and the fishing will be good. My brother and I will be there soaking a worm. Hope to see you there. JD...


----------



## jfuqua (Mar 20, 2011)

3 Weeks away!!!!!!


----------



## jfuqua (Mar 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## wingdawg81 (Mar 31, 2011)

is this on lanier or what lake?


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 1, 2011)

Lake Sinclair


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 4, 2011)

Last bump guys hope to see you there and supporting this great fraternity.


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 5, 2011)

Great chance to practice for BFL and win money at it.......


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 8, 2011)

*Lithonia TX*

I'll see you tomorrow. I contacted some other guys tht should call you as well.


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope to see everyone bright eyed and bushey tailed in the morning.
Dont forget we will be accepting entries at the ramp at 430 in the morning and will have plenty of coffee........


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Apr 8, 2011)

you have two more teams that will be there in the am


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 9, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks to all that showed up for our 1st annual tournament. We payed out 1610.00 in prize money. We had 23 boats. And a great time. Our lodge was able to make about 300.00 that will go towards a wheelchair ramp for one of our elderly ladies of a brother that has passed. THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## junebug1 (Apr 9, 2011)

what did it take to win?


----------



## jfuqua (Apr 9, 2011)

17.33
big fish was 5.47


----------

